# Remote collaboration software ?



## dgburns (Sep 8, 2018)

Are any of you recording and collaborating remotely with others?

Working 'together' but remotely has always been- bounce out a file and they load up in their DAW and send back the results of the recording session.

I've looked at the VST Connect SE in Cubase 9.5, and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience using this? It seems like a great solution for working with remote musicians, aka 'singer' with limited technical skills. I like the idea of it.

curious...


----------



## dgburns (Sep 9, 2018)

bump a doodle doo


----------



## Sample Fuel (Oct 10, 2018)

dgburns said:


> Are any of you recording and collaborating remotely with others?
> 
> Working 'together' but remotely has always been- bounce out a file and they load up in their DAW and send back the results of the recording session.
> 
> ...



It works as advertised....it is amazing how good it works.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 10, 2018)

Sample Fuel said:


> It works as advertised....it is amazing how good it works.



Gotta spend more quality time learning to work from a distance, I see big possibilities in this field in the future. In my future anyway.

I realize everyone thinks about ‘doing it all alone’ in the box by themselves with sample libs, but I think the future is in collaborating from a distance. Across the globe.


----------



## Fab (Oct 12, 2018)

dgburns said:


> Gotta spend more quality time learning to work from a distance, I see big possibilities in this field in the future. In my future anyway.
> 
> I realize everyone thinks about ‘doing it all alone’ in the box by themselves with sample libs, but I think the future is in collaborating from a distance. Across the globe.



Certainly I agree for soloists and bands, less so for the 60+ piece orchestra > Isn't that why sample libraries become so popular ?


----------

